# Sexual Assault Charges Filed!!



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

*SEXUAL ASSAULT CHARGES FILED*

By Leslie Small 
Collegian Staff Writer

Charges were filed Wednesday against The Pennsylvania Pussies, accusing them of participating in a July sexual assault. Apparently, the Pennsylvania Pussies touched the BOOB without permission!!

On the morning of July 21, Rear Admiral G. White, was attacked with several top-notch cigars & nice booze. The Pussies face charges of involuntary deviate sexual assault, aggravated indecent assault, indecent assault, indecent exposure and criminal conspiracy.

The member of the Pennsylvania Pussies was a student at Penn State Beaver at the time of incident, Moerschbacher, a PSU security guard said, though he added he could not say for sure if he is still a student there. Amy Krebs, a spokeswoman at Penn State Beaver, could not confirm whether the Pussy is still a student there.

Here are the only known photos of the crime scene....








As you can see, this attack was very serious. PSU security say that it was a very vicious attack, one that ranks up high on their all-time list.

The alleged victim was rushed to the hospital at noon today to seek treatment. He was later released with minor injuries.

According to the victim, Rear Admiral G. White "the BOOB was touched without permission. Now somebody is going pay!!"

In all honesty, great hit man!! I really am excited for the 1666 & Torano Maddy, in particular. The rest look tasty as Hell too....not to mention the ingredients for your sipper recipe!! Thanks Bro...You bastid :lol: Just get ready to pay the price for touching the BOOB!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice Hit!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA Nice hit!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome hit!


----------



## Sam-cr (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## robwhite422-cl (Jul 1, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I've smoked both and you should be very excited Andy... those are two top notch maddys.. nice hit Random.... one more day till your two week anny.. arent you so excited


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Secksee collection! In a few years when im rich I promise you all I will be bombing with NUKES =P


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

mangothebartender said:


> Secksee collection! In a few years when im rich I promise you all I will be bombing with NUKES =P


Alright, I will be the guinea pig & admit I am "old & Outta touch", but what is Secksee & =P ? (if you want to make a smile face look on the left side of your screen. There are lots there & it makes your posts much easier to read.) And, I don't think any of us are rich, we just like to share with our bros!!! I am certainly NOT rich :lol:

Not trying to bust your balls, but you're communicating with old guys here & sometimes we have no idea what the hell you are trying to say when you use "text Language" :lol:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

haha sorry...im used to the =P smiley face. I am sorry. And Secksee is sexy....only spelled mangouisticly


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

*BOOM!* Thats us sick-ass Amish Mafia folks for you! Grabbing BOOBs without permission! The State of Ohio has officially been *ASSAULTED* by the Amish Mafia.

You are welcome bro!!!! Enjoy those smokes and that sipper. Tell me what you think of the drink 

I'm bunkered in bastid!!! 

BTW, and I am giving up free intel here, I leave for vacation this Friday and don't get home until August 3rd. Hate to see good smokes sit in my office for a week


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

mangothebartender said:


> haha sorry...im used to the =P smiley face. I am sorry. And Secksee is sexy....only spelled mangouisticly


No reason to be sorry, just trying to make sense of your posts...for us old guys :lol:


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

randomhero1090 said:


> *BOOM!* Thats us sick-ass Amish Mafia folks for you! Grabbing BOOBs without permission! The State of Ohio has officially been *ASSAULTED* by the Amish Mafia.
> 
> You are welcome bro!!!! Enjoy those smokes and that sipper. Tell me what you think of the drink
> 
> ...


Amish Mafia? Who is that? :dunno: OHHHHHH....you mean the Pennsylvania Pussies :lol: The state of PA is about to get drilled....


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

BOOB = Band of Ohio Bitches


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Not trying to bust your balls, but you're communicating with old guys here & sometimes we have no idea what the hell you are trying o say when you use "text Language" :lol:


OMG my BFF!!!! ROTFLMAO!!!!

:lol:


----------



## mangothebartender (Jun 27, 2008)

Am I indeed the youngest person on here?? Everyone seems to be just about dirt old :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'd have to say you're the youngest. While PanFish acts like a lil kid sometimes, he's really about 82 or 83 I think :hmm:























































:lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL, very clever Andy....Nice hit from my Amish brother Random!!!


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL Rider.... Thanks Andy! 

I think WWIII is under way. Thank god I am leaving the country for over a week. Might have to come back and start the "Cuban Missile Crisis."

:twisted:


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

randomhero1090 said:


> BOOB = Band of Ohio Bitches


Alright, I haven't been able to keep up with all this craziness, but WTF is up with all the bashing on Ohio? I know we've got some crazy bruddah's but I ain't done shit to anybody! I may have to start defending my home state if this keeps up :evil:

Nice hit, though!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

BOOB is accepting applicants.. PM me for a covert mission and upon completion we will rank you in BOOB.. the harder you hit the higher the rank :lol:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

mangothebartender said:


> Am I indeed the youngest person on here?? Everyone seems to be just about dirt old :lol:


I'm so young I'm not alowed to have an Avatar


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

:lolat: 


BARBARIAN said:


> I'm so young I'm not alowed to have an Avatar


Yeah and I've got waterfront property in Arizona to sell ya....... :biglaugh:


----------



## randomhero1090 (Jul 10, 2008)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> randomhero1090 said:
> 
> 
> > BOOB = Band of Ohio Bitches
> ...


You missed the small talk, were in the middle of war.

You can thank panfish for starting the state bashing


----------



## lazylightningNY-cr (Jun 9, 2008)

JAX said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > Not trying to bust your balls, but you're communicating with old guys here & sometimes we have no idea what the hell you are trying o say when you use "text Language" :lol:
> ...


WTF RU SMF? CIBYC???


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

lazylightningNY said:


> WTF RU SMF? CIBYC???


Damn, I *AM* getting old - I processed about 75% of that....

:biglaugh:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JAX said:


> lazylightningNY said:
> 
> 
> > WTF RU SMF? CIBYC???
> ...


Ask Mango? :hmm:

:lol:


----------



## andrew_will1 (Jul 1, 2008)

CRider said:


> Ask Mango? :hmm:
> :lol:


Heres one Rider....

:lolat:
EOA


----------

